# When did your Pyr wander?



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

I am reading about people having bad experiences with their pyr's running off, escaping, etc...

What age did that start?

We have a Pyr/akbash that is a little over 2, but he only left our property one time (the gate was open, we were redoing fencing, but he came right back when told to). He has also jumped the 4 ft fence from his area into our front yard...we were out of town and the neighbor was watching the house. The neighbor found him lying on our front porch. He has not done that since we came back...i think the little stinker was taking advantage of our being away! 

Our fencing on the back side is 4 ft welded wire crap, old, with t-posts pushed down by the former owner's horses.

Am I in for a rude awakening? Will he start running off as he gets older, or is his trait to stay put set?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't speak for a Pyr/Cross, but our Pyr set her own boundaries as an adult. I hope you are not in for a rude awakening, but be prepare.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

linn said:


> I can't speak for a Pyr/Cross, but our Pyr set her own boundaries as an adult. I hope you are not in for a rude awakening, but be prepare.


Uh-oh....I figured 2 was an adult...how old was yours?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Our dog was not even six months old when she learned to escape the fence. Yours is an adult dog, but that doesn't mean he will always stay confined. Hope he does.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Mine will wander, especially the female. The male prefers to hang with the sheep. They do come back in 5-6 hours though. Last time female got into a porky. So now we chain her when we move fence. Dogs are about 1.5 years old. They don't try hard to escape though.


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

We have a high hot wire for the fence jumper and a lower once for the digger. Haven't had a single escape in over 2 years, knock on wood


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I think I would fix the fence if I were you; and even then you may have an escape artist in that Pyr.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> I think I would fix the fence if I were you; and even then you may have an escape artist in that Pyr.


Yeah....no sooner than I posted, that darned mutt came back into the front yard to lay on our back porch.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that I think about...he is not even wandering...he is simply looking to sleep on our porch!?!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Nicole Irene said:


> Now that I think about...he is not even wandering...he is simply looking to sleep on our porch!?!


The only time our Pyr/Anatolian/Komondor cross "runs" is when he wants to be in the yard. He finds a way out of the goat pen, goes to the back door, and hangs out. If we're not home, he just sits by the drive and waits. 

Your boy is probably fine. You should get him his own bed on the porch, though. Poor little guy shouldn't have to lie on the hard wood...


----------

